

9 Common Usability Mistakes In Web Design - mrmasa
http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2009/02/18/9-common-usability-blunders/

======
artursapek
I have never missed clicking on a comments link on HN. I really dislike people
who think they have some simple solution to a common problem, when large,
padded UI's are often bulky and ugly (especially for sites this dense with
content)

~~~
nopassrecover
On the other hand, I miss the correct arrow daily.

